# Boat Capsized



## pilotboat (Aug 25, 2011)

Saw small boat that had capsized around noon today off buoy 5 Freeport Channel.
Five persons picked by CG. Have pic. will try to post later


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

5 people + small boat = accident waiting to happen. Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't know how small "small boat" is, but geez I agree that IS probably an accident waiting to happen. Especially if they are in a boating channel with "big boat" traffic.

Hopefully everyone had PFDs and are OK.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

It was a 20ft Bayliner. They were ok and onboard CG boat before it capsized. We had to tow it in capsized and flipped at the ramp. Owner is a 2cool reader he might get on and tell his story. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

Good to hear everyone is ok. 

Thanks to the Coast Guard for doing what they do.


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow...great pic. That's looking a little rough out there. Thank god everyone was ok.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

20 ft is not that small of a boat. Plenty big for 5 people.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Doesn't seem like vessel size was an issue....more like bilge pump or other mechanical failure.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

A scary scene considering ANYTHING can happen tragically to anyone at anytime. Glad they are ok.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been in far uglier weather in a much smaller boat, and been ok. Not at all "championing the cause", but i mean to say i don't think boat size was the issue. I would agree with the idea of bilge failure, or some other sort of mechanical trouble. A 20' boat should be able to handle those seas, unless he got banged against the rocks, or swamped by tanker wake, etc. Again, mechanical issues, bilge maybe. Scary any which way you slice it. Glad nobody drowned.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

There's good reasons why people spend a little more for a Whaler. 

Glad everyone was rescued.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

spuds said:


> There's good reasons why people spend a little more for a Whaler.
> 
> Glad everyone was rescued.


Having a "Whaler" does not mean accidents will not happen. That boat is not inherently unable to handle some chop/rough seas. It could have been a combination of circumstances that caused this.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep, I agree, and 20 ft boat should be able to handle that area. When Wiem and I were sayin "that's an accident waiting to happen" in was just being described as a "small boat". In my mind; inshore, a small boat is a 12 to 16 ft jon boat. I'm suprised it was originally described as "small" in an inshore environment. Offshore, in those seas, it would have been a "small boat"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

spuds said:


> There's good reasons why people spend a little more for a Whaler.
> 
> Glad everyone was rescued.


Whalers can flip, just cant sink.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## dfreeman998 (May 5, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance, but arent most foam filled, composite boats these days "unsinkable?" Does whaler actually have any technology other mainstream manufacturers dont?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I would like to know the story, the owner could PM me if better. I am not going to judge by size of boat or type of boat. it means nothing to me. Things happen out there fast and anyone who thinks it will not happen to them because they are in a certain type of boat or for what ever reason is fooling no one but themself. All boats are to small when they are sinking.



dfreeman998 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but arent most foam filled, composite boats these days "unsinkable?" Does whaler actually have any technology other mainstream manufacturers dont?


You are correct, most offshore boats will not sink. Whaler will also hull up just like the rest of them, if you want to get to the nut cutting whaler is far behind most of the better name brand builders now days when it comes to offshore boats.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> You are correct, most offshore boats will not sink. Whaler will also hull up just like the rest of them, if you want to get to the nut cutting whaler is far behind most of the better name brand builders now days when it comes to offshore boats.


Not sure where you came up with this.



dfreeman998 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but arent most foam filled, composite boats these days "unsinkable?" Does whaler actually have any technology other mainstream manufacturers dont?


Simply being unsinkable simple means the hull will float. But it doesn't mean it will remain stable when swamped. That is exactly what happened to the football players a couple of years off Florida. Sure their boat stayed afloat, but once it became swamped it became unstable and flipped upside down. The only person to survive was the one who had the motor skeg to cling on to. The others were unable to cling on the the bottom of the hull.

A Whaler wil remain floating upright even when completely swamped and overloaded beyond capacity.





Try this at the next boat show: Walk around and rap with your knuckles on the side of other manufacturer's hulls. Then tap on the side of a Whaler. The difference is obvious.

When my *** is on the line out on the water, I sure would hate to be sorry I tried to save a few bucks on a lesser boat.


----------



## M.Taylor (May 16, 2011)

Boat had several holes, some fairly large, below the waterline, however I am unsure of the causes of this damage. All persons were on board the CG boat at the time it capsized with the exception of the owner/operator and two coast guard members who were attempting to prevent the inevitable. All persons were quickly recovered quickly, (within a minute) by the coast guard response boat.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I would be very interested in knowing the cause. Lesson learned can be very valuable to others.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Man I hate to hear this-- I was at the wal-mart in Lake Jackson and was in the fishing section earlier this week. I ran into a gentleman with 2 ladies and a child from Austin trying to buy stuff for Snapper. He said they were from Austin and had a small Bayliner and were staying in Freepoort. He hadn't ever been offshore and wanted some guidance in what to get. It was really blowing-- I got my phone out-- showed him how to get to this site, showed him how rough it was out there that day and explained to him how to catch big uglies and suggested he might consider just doing the jetties this week. He didnt really understand the power of mother ocean and how quickly stuff can go south, or how long it took for the Gulf to settle down. I hope this wasn't them.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Right again*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Whalers can flip, just cant sink.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


X-2 again this Morn...ya beat me cva34


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Whalers can flip, just cant sink.





cva34 said:


> X-2 again this Morn...ya beat me cva34


No doubt, you can't overcome physics, but some can push the limits further than others.

:clover:

.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*uh*

BW's are great boats I used to fish outa a 72 But ,,,Dude I can do that with my jon bote..hold my beer


spuds said:


> No doubt, you can't overcome physics, but some can push the limits further than others.
> 
> :clover:
> 
> .


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

FLAT FISHY said:


> BW's are great boats I used to fish outa a 72 But ,,,Dude I can do that with my jon bote..hold my beer


Sure the only hard part is the landing. 
Try this with your Jon Boat....

Someone mentioned there were holes in the hull?

:cheers:


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

spuds said:


> No doubt, you can't overcome physics, but some can push the limits further than others.
> 
> :clover:
> 
> .


Lol, I have this exact boat, '89 18 Outrage, love it. Perfect big bay an jetty boat for me.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

spuds said:


> A Whaler wil remain floating upright even when completely swamped and overloaded beyond capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing I saw was a bunch of people in a boat with a controlled "swamped" scenario sitting in calm water. That is not the same situation as the boat pictured.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

caldvn said:


> The only thing I saw was a bunch of people in a boat with a controlled "swamped" scenario sitting in calm water. That is not the same situation as the boat pictured.


Yep, but try that with the boat pictured.
:rotfl:


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

spuds said:


> Yep, but try that with the boat pictured.
> :rotfl:


Try and follow me to my spot in Trinity tomorrow morning. You will find yourself pushing that Whaler. 

All kidding aside, the Whaler hull is a great one!


----------



## M.Taylor (May 16, 2011)

Whaler is a great boat, but they will definitely roll when swamped...seen it personally. Yes there were holes in the Trophy that rolled the other day in Freeport, just not sure of where they came from. It was not rough at the time of this incident not any debris in the water surrounding the capsized vessel, (with the exception of fishing gear). Everyone just stay aware of the condition of their boat, gear and especially installed bilge pumps...they could have ultimately kept people dry in this case. Stay safe.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Glad everyone is OK.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Justin_Time said:


> Try and follow me to my spot in Trinity tomorrow morning. You will find yourself pushing that Whaler.


No doubt about that.

Didn't mean to turn it into a Whaler debate, just glad everyone got out OK.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

spuds said:


> Not sure where you came up with this.
> 
> .


It is very well known. Whaler is behind most modern boat builders, mostly selling there name. They are nice boats, but that is about it. Not the best built, not the best riding and not the best finish. Well lets be truthful, whalers will beat the snot out of you. Whalers are great all around boats, but are not the best at anything. General purpose built boats for the masses, and they use a gimmick for the masses.

A whaler would have done the exact same thing as the bayliner, both will hull up when when they are swamped in wave action. You are only fooling yourself if you think you can stand in a whaler out in open water when it is swamped. Those pics of people standing in them in calm water sure has you fooled.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f18/capsized-32-foot-boston-whaler-22191/

All boats will turtle. Including Whalers. Don't be a fool and think otherwise


----------



## km55611 (Sep 7, 2012)

I thought there was a restriction on boat builds, they are required by law to have level floatation if they are swamped....have to be within a certain length, less than 20 or 22 ..i'm sure this is excluding alum's


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> It is very well known. Whaler is behind most modern boat builders, mostly selling there name. Not the best built, not the best riding and not the best finish. Well lets be truthful, whalers will beat the snot out of you. Whalers are great all around boats, but are not the best at anything. General purpose built boats for the masses, and they use a gimmick for the masses.
> 
> A whaler would have done the exact same thing as the bayliner, both will hull up when when they are swamped in wave action. You are only fooling yourself if you think you can stand in a whaler out in open water when it is swamped. Those pics of people standing in them in calm water sure has you fooled.


Obviously another topic you know nothing about, but feel the need to sound like you do.

Whalers have as fine of fit and finish in the business. Your comment generalizing how they ride, is simply bogus, and demonstrates you don't know what you're talking about as their different models all have different deadrise, and as such, all ride differently.

But the real laugher is your reference about Whalers being for the masses. Have you ever priced a new Whaler?



km55611 said:


> I thought there was a restriction on boat builds, they are required by law to have level floatation if they are swamped....have to be within a certain length, less than 20 or 22 ..i'm sure this is excluding alum's


It's very complicated formula, but in simple terms, it just means that the bow won't sink lower than the stern when filled with water. You'll still be standing in water to your knees. Your powerhead will still be under water.

Look there's a reason that Whalers are the overwhelmingly prefered hull for the Coast Guard and many Law Enforcement Agencies over any other manufacturer.

I already said a Whaler could be flipped, but you guys keep talking about how a Whaler will turtle if swamped. For one thing, a Whaler is designed to to keep the powerheard above water. The point you keep missing is even filled with water, the hull will still ride above the water and drain.

Maybe we should settle this by going out, you guys pull your drain plugs, and incapacitate your bilge pumps. As for me, I have no clue what those gadgets are......

:slimer:


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

There weren't any holes below waterline. They lost the cover to a 8 inch deck plate in the splash well in front of motor. They didn't notice till boat slowed down and started to stall on their way in. The bilge pump wasn't keeping up or working and they notified CG. CG came out with a large pump to try to save the boat and when they placed pump on the vessel it rolled. Several CG personnel ended up in the water. I am quoting this from owner as I was not there, but very glad they were all okay and thank you to CG Freeport for saving them.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks to the CG, those guys are awesome!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Billy said:


> There weren't any holes below waterline. They lost the cover to a 8 inch deck plate in the splash well in front of motor. They didn't notice till boat slowed down and started to stall on their way in. The bilge pump wasn't keeping up or working and they notified CG. CG came out with a large pump to try to save the boat and when they placed pump on the vessel it rolled. Several CG personnel ended up in the water. I am quoting this from owner as I was not there, but very glad they were all okay and thank you to CG Freeport for saving them.


thanks for the info, I have a deck plate in a simalr location and it has always bothered me.



spuds said:


> Obviously another topic you know nothing about, but feel the need to sound like you do.
> 
> Whalers have as fine of fit and finish in the business. Your comment generalizing how they ride, is simply bogus, and demonstrates you don't know what you're talking about as their different models all have different deadrise, and as such, all ride differently.
> 
> ...


hahahaha, whalers horrible ride is extraordinary well known.. You are correct on one aspect, Whalers are overpriced for what you get. There are many much better boats out there for the same or less money.

Whalers are nice boats, but they are nothing special. They have a good marketing campaign that fools a lot of people.



spuds said:


> Look there's a reason that Whalers are the overwhelmingly prefered hull for the Coast Guard and many Law Enforcement Agencies over any other manufacturer.


So you think coast guard and law enforcement hand pick the brand of boat they use? The truth is the boats they use are bought by public bid. The manufacture that meets the spec and has the lowest bid sells them boats.



Pattillo said:


> http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f18/capsized-32-foot-boston-whaler-22191/
> 
> All boats will turtle. Including Whalers. Don't be a fool and think otherwise


Horrible event, I remember when this happened. Sucks that whaler rolled in seas and killed those people.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I really think Spuds and Jolly Roger are arguing about two different generations of Boston Whalers. The 70-80's montauk and outrage models were indeed way ahead of everything at that time and have since generated a huge following. For 15-25' boats, these vessels were built more solid than anything else available, as can be attested by how many hulls from that era are still in use today. When Dougherty left Boston Whaler in the early to mid 90's, Boston Whaler quit making the old style Outrages and Montauks, and started trying to keep pace with Contender, SeaVee, Regulator, etc. in the 25-35 foot center console market. The new style boston whalers did not, nor do not to this day, have the proper deadrise or fit and finish to compete with the companies that cater to serious offshore/tournament fishermen. Sorry for the complete thread hijack.


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

Mr. Howell you are the Man!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

James Howell said:


> I really think Spuds and Jolly Roger are arguing about two different generations of Boston Whalers. The 70-80's montauk and outrage models were indeed way ahead of everything at that time and have since generated a huge following. For 15-25' boats, these vessels were built more solid than anything else available, as can be attested by how many hulls from that era are still in use today. When Dougherty left Boston Whaler in the early to mid 90's, Boston Whaler quit making the old style Outrages and Montauks, and started trying to keep pace with Contender, SeaVee, Regulator, etc. in the 25-35 foot center console market. The new style boston whalers did not, nor do not to this day, have the proper deadrise or fit and finish to compete with the companies that cater to serious offshore/tournament fishermen. Sorry for the complete thread hijack.


nah, there are Texas boat builders that make much better boats less the 25' compared to whaler.

Whaler use to make some of the best, but they are not even close anymore.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Capt. Billy said:


> There weren't any holes below waterline. They lost the cover to a 8 inch deck plate in the splash well in front of motor. They didn't notice till boat slowed down and started to stall on their way in. The bilge pump wasn't keeping up or working and they notified CG. CG came out with a large pump to try to save the boat and when they placed pump on the vessel it rolled. Several CG personnel ended up in the water. I am quoting this from owner as I was not there, but very glad they were all okay and thank you to CG Freeport for saving them.


We have the exact same setup in our splash well. Glad everyone was ok and hopefully everyone can learn something about this.

Dang, sure is some hating going on about Whalers, lol.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Older whalers are great boats--one of the best built. No debating that. I'm sure other boat builders have built some great boats as well.

The sea can be unpredictable and take any of them under or over when she wants to. That's a fact.

Glad everyone was fine. Boats can be replaced, not human lives.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have run across Sabine lake in a 15 foot whaler in 35-40 mph winds and it took it like a champ running straight into the waves all the way from blue buck point to the boat club up in the river. Whoever stated Whalers beat the snot out of you and arent even mediocre boats must have only read reviews online and had no firsthand experience. Another pee pee match!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have run across Sabine lake in a 15 foot whaler in 35-40 mph winds and it took it like a champ running straight into the waves all the way from blue buck point to the boat club up in the river. Whoever stated Whalers beat the snot out of you and arent even mediocre boats must have only read reviews online and had no firsthand experience. Another pee pee match!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


well I am sure that your one trip on a whaler makes you an expert. But most people such as myself who have spent a lot of time on whalers know most of them have a horrible ride. Newer Whalers may be better, some of the offshore have went to deeper Vs. Whaler would be hard pressed to make the ride worst, so anything would have been an improvement.

but if you do not beleive me, you can read it from others. Older whalers are great built boats, but beat the **** out of you.
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/245409-boston-whaler-please-explain-old-thread.html


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

Find a old bayhawk and give that a ride, gives a whole new meaning to beat the snot out of u.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> well I am sure that your one trip on a whaler makes you an expert. But most people such as myself who have spent a lot of time on whalers know most of them have a horrible ride. Newer Whalers may be better, some of the offshore have went to deeper Vs. Whaler would be hard pressed to make the ride worst, so anything would have been an improvement.
> 
> but if you do not beleive me, you can read it from others. Older whalers are great built boats, but beat the **** out of you.
> http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/245409-boston-whaler-please-explain-old-thread.html


Sounds like you are the expert, excuse my ignorance. One ride? Bahaha! Whatever bro.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

Hard to believe an upside down Bayliner started a multi-page debate about Boston Whaler integrity. Really?


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Some days it doesn't take much for the popcorn to pop.


----------



## Deriso (Jun 21, 2011)

Carolina Skiff has the worst ride... 

go..


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Besides the Whaler debate, I would like to know what happend to that boat so that others learn from it and not get into the same situation. Accidents happen.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

caldvn said:


> Besides the Whaler debate, I would like to know what happend to that boat so that others learn from it and not get into the same situation. Accidents happen.


Agree, I've been tracking the thread for some lessons learned myself but seemed it turned into a whaler debate. I did catch something about holes in the boat.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Yep.....holes and botes dont mix, they never have!


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Capt. Billy said:


> There weren't any holes below waterline. They lost the cover to a 8 inch deck plate in the splash well in front of motor. They didn't notice till boat slowed down and started to stall on their way in. The bilge pump wasn't keeping up or working and they notified CG. CG came out with a large pump to try to save the boat and when they placed pump on the vessel it rolled. Several CG personnel ended up in the water. I am quoting this from owner as I was not there, but very glad they were all okay and thank you to CG Freeport for saving them.


From page 4 in between the Whaler debate. We recovered the boat.


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

Capt. Billy

The exact same thing happened to my bil in his 22 Pathfinder. They where anchored off the beach near Port A and took a wave over the stern. Sometime before this trip he had removed the deck plate behind the center console/under the leaning post ice chest and never replaced it. The end result was the boat awash on the beach.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Capt. Billy said:


> From page 4 in between the Whaler debate. We recovered the boat.


Thanks.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I do not and have never owned a boat, so please forgive my ignorance... but what is a deck plate???


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

jtbailey said:


> I do not and have never owned a boat, so please forgive my ignorance... but what is a deck plate???


access panels, they come in all types of different makes and models. On many boats, mine included there are deck plates located in the splash well. Many boats have been swamped because of a deck plate that was not on, or was not sealed correct.

pic of some common deck plates


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> access panels, they come in all types of different makes and models. On many boats, mine included there are deck plates located in the splash well. Many boats have been swamped because of a deck plate that was not on, or was not sealed correct.


Thank you for proving my point.

A Whaler will self bail, access panels or not, plugs or not, bilge pump or not.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

spuds said:


> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> A Whaler will self bail, access panels or not, plugs or not, bilge pump or not.


Some smaller whalers might that do not have liners, many small boats will do the same. Larger Whalers will not. The outrage I use to fish on had two bilge pumps standard.

You are clueless and a complete A-hole for taking a cheap shot at a guy who just lost his boat.

http://continuouswave.com/whaler/reference/bilgePump.html


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Not a cheap shot at all. 

You on the other hand had to turn it into a controversy (as usual) by your unfounded BS statements. 

If you notice, I kept trying to turn it back to the original topic.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

spuds said:


> Not a cheap shot at all.
> 
> You on the other hand had to turn it into a controversy (as usual) by your unfounded BS statements.
> 
> If you notice, I kept trying to turn it back to the original topic.


You have been the only one making BS statements and taking cheap shots at a person who just lost there boat. Your lack of knowledge of boats is showing, and only highlights how clueless you are.

Explain to the readers how this Boston Whaler is going to self bail with no bilge pump.

The pic is from a 370 outrage ..
http://www.floridasportsman.com/2011/05/16/xtra_fs_bostonwhaler_200907/











spuds said:


> There's good reasons why people spend a little more for a Whaler.
> 
> Glad everyone was rescued.


this is the very first thing you said on this topic. Only a sorry piece of work would take such a cheap shot at a guy who just lost his boat.

Sad part is you do not even understand enough about boats to know that a whaler of the same size would have done the exact same thing as the Bayliner. It would roll hull up once swamped in waves. Those calm water PR pics whaler pays to have in all those magazines have you fooled.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> You have been the only one making BS statements and taking cheap shots at a person who just lost there boat. Your lack of knowledge of boats is showing, and only highlights how clueless you are.


AS usual JR, everybody else is clueless, but you.... :rotfl:

I said all along you can't overcome physics.

*SELF BAILING AND DRAIN TUBES*

All Outboard models, 18, 20, 22, and 25, are self bailing. This means if the rear sump drain is left open, water will not come above the floor level. Individual fishwells and lockers may accumulate some water, but if the drains are left open water will [exit] and drain dry when underway.

http://continuouswave.com/whaler/reference/manual18-25/operations.html#selfBailing


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

spuds said:


> AS usual JR, everybody else is clueless, but you.... :rotfl:
> 
> I said all along you can't overcome physics.
> 
> ...


any boat can drain a bilge/boxes when underway.... you think this is special?

They have enough foam to keep the water from coming to high in the hull, but that will not stop it from rolling over. Once the fish boxes and other storage areas fill with water, this is what happens when a boat swamps. It will roll over in waves hull up just like most other boats. Foam filled boats tend to do much better then others, but there are a lot of foam filled boats out there.

You are clueless, guess your ideal of "self bailing" is pulling the plugs and taking off WOT.... hahahaha kinda sad they have you fooled that much.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

If this were ever me, i think i would **** my pants and just jump out... What kinda boat is this they are in????


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

haha never knew you could superman a boat.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

jtbailey said:


> If this were ever me, i think i would **** my pants and just jump out... What kinda boat is this they are in????


Guy on the bow had to have crushed his bean bag


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

No use arguing with Jolly Roger, he'll argue with a possum just to pass the time. I've seen him carry on and on with countless people many times in this forum.



spuds said:


> AS usual JR, everybody else is clueless, but you.... :rotfl:
> 
> I said all along you can't overcome physics.
> 
> ...


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

spuds said:


> There's good reasons why people spend a little more for a Whaler.
> 
> Glad everyone was rescued.


Guy lost his boat and the first thing you offer up is "shoulda bought a whaler"?


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

i would call that a wet riding boat lol


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> No use arguing with Jolly Roger, he'll argue with a possum just to pass the time. I've seen him carry on and on with countless people many times in this forum.


At least you are not spamming 2cool right now, but sure you will soon. Got to admit, you liberals do circle the wagons. Funny you would make it a point to come on this thread just to talk about me.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think I've seen someone hump BW's leg so hard before... get it out of your system. Even reading thehulltruth BW fan's ego wasn't so big that they would interject them self in someone's bad fortune. 

**** happens, if I saw someone's boat swamped, that would be the last thing on my mind.

P.S. How about making a new BW rules post...


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Should have bought a Carolina skiff. It's flat on the bottom so they could have sat on top of it and played tic tac toe until the coast guard arrived. lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Time for croaker soaking soon.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Time for croaker soaking soon.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


I wish, my non BW boat won't be in town till April....


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

First let me apologize for the thread getting off track. 

I the reason I made the initial comment was because I know three guys who have had the same misfortune, and now they are three of the biggest Whaler advocates there is. I think it is important for everyone to think about what is hauling their butts out on the water.

Everyone who owns a Whaler knows how capable they are. I have owned one for over 30 years, have been out two different occasions where I was taking on waves. Boy, was I ever glad I was in a Whaler. Most boats don't have full foam all the way up the gunnels. This gives a foam ring around a swamped boat, which obviously keeps things more stable than simply having foam under you. This also is the reason Whaler guarantees that when swamped, your power head will remain above water. 

Will it flip? Absolutely. Does the captains seamanship play a role in avoiding disaster? Absolutely. But as for me, I want every advantage I can get when things go south out on the water.

As for "Mr. Clueless". Man up, Dude. Shut your pie hole and meet me at any ramp. Let's pull the plugs, disable your bilge pump, (I don't have one.) Let's launch and see what happens. Perhaps we could sell 2Cool tickets to help the guy whose boat swamped. 

The bottom line, "Mr. Clueless", is if your boat puts you in jeapordy in ice cream conditions, you can't tell me that it is as safe as a Whaler when the chit hits the fan.

Once again, I'm glad everyone got out safely and sorry some dill weed drug things off track. 

I'm done. Awaiting for "Mr. Clueless" to let us know when he is ready to voluntarily swamp his boat. :ac550:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

spuds said:


> As for "Mr. Clueless". Man up, Dude. Shut your pie hole and meet me at any ramp. Let's pull the plugs, disable your bilge pump, (I don't have one.) Let's launch and see what happens. Perhaps we could sell 2Cool tickets to help the guy whose boat swamped.
> 
> The bottom line, "Mr. Clueless", is if your boat puts you in jeapordy in ice cream conditions, you can't tell me that it is as safe as a Whaler when the chit hits the fan.
> 
> ...


Your first comment on this thread was a cheap shot at a guy who just lost his boat that he should have bought a whaler. Then you went on and on about Boston whalers, posting pic after pic...

Funny, you have a john boat yet you think offshore boats are the same. You truly are clueless. You are the dill weed that took this thread off track and an A-hole for taking a cheap shot at a guy who just lost his boat.

meet me 50 miles out, and we will pull plugs. I will be the first to say foam filled boats are better, but there are a LOT of foam filled boat makers out there, and most of them are much better then Boston Whalers.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Die thread die!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> No use arguing with Jolly Roger, he'll argue with a possum just to pass the time. I've seen him carry on and on with countless people many times in this forum.


Hypocrite alert! WHOOP WHOOP WHOOOOP!


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Anybody want some DECAF coffee ???


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

To sum it all up...





































I could be waaay off.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Blah blah blah...who cares who makes a better boat, these days there are multiple boats for every type of fishing. Its like the argument Ford or Chevy :headknock

If that was indeed a 20' boat with 5 people in it, that choice was not a wise one. If you will notice the 2 waves coming in on the left side of the picture...those are seas no 20' boat with 5 people should be in. You can take water over the bow and with that amount of weight it would be very easy to do so.

Now, lets have the boat owners story


----------

